# Need to rehome an awesome guy - 4.5 years - Toronto



## TigervTeMar (Jan 4, 2014)

Hello GSD owners,

It is with a very heavy heart that I must look to re-home my boy. I have been going through health problems for some time and do not see them ending anytime soon. I have no been able to give my boy the life outside that he deserves.

Tiger is 4.5 years old, fixed, microchipped, and in excellent health. He has a great sense of humor and is very active. He will almost never stay still! Until he crashes ? He loves his people dearly. He has never had any serious health conditions (only puppy acne, panosteitis when he was growing up). He comes from a reputable breeder and both his parents had excellent joint scores. His yearly checkups have always gone well and I can provide his medical history. He is a pure-bred West German line shepherd.

Tiger does require an experienced owner. He is a big guy, about 100lbs. He must be introduced to new dogs slowly. He lived with my girlfriend’s Chihuaha (1/10th his size), but he will bark at other dogs on the street. With people inside a house or meeting on the street he will be a very friendly and loving boy (watch the jumping up!). He barks at people through the house windows or who are on the other side of our yard fence, so in that regard he is a very good guard dog. Because I’ve been asked, he has never had any city or legal actions pending against him.

I have posted him for re-homing on general sites but unfortunately the people getting back seem like good people but I would not trust them to be able to look after a German Shepherd. Tiger is strong willed so someone experienced to a strong, intelligent German Shedder/Whiner/Digger is essential. So I am hoping someone on these forums is interested in meeting Tiger or knows someone who might be. I live very close to Toronto.

My process would involve a few meetings of the potential adopter and seeing their home situation. If they have dogs we would need to introduce Tiger. I would also need a vet phone number I can call as a reference. The adopter must have had at least one adult German Shepherd before. Once the adoption is done I would be unable to take Tiger back as I am waiting on rehoming him to move to a small condo that is easier for me to manage.

Tiger is a wonderful, wonderful boy and so I want to give him a life outside my backyard. He’s travelled extensively (Oregon, Vancouver, road trip to West Virginia and back to Vancouver, flew to Toronto, lived in Montreal a summer), but not since my health turned bad. He’s too intelligent and loving to be inside or in a backyard all day.

As I said above the adopter must have owned a German Shepherd before. Tiger is not suitable for condo living. I live near Toronto, but the adopter does not need to be in this area. However there’s a limit to how far I can travel to meet potential adopters. I am asking a $200 donation to an animal shelter or welfare society for him.

I have his breeder papers and can provide his medical history. 

If you have questions or interest please PM me.



Thank you,

Tiger & Chris


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Have you contacted the breeder? Don't you have a contract with them?


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Jax08 said:


> Have you contacted the breeder? Don't you have a contract with them?


Yes, this!


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Yes, please contact the breeder. he/she knows the dogs.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I am so sorry you are having health issues. I understand you want to give Tiger the best life possible. It is obvious you love him very much. Are you sure rehoming is really the best thing for both of you?

Sometimes, our life circumstances change - health, work, housing, finances. The changes may be permanent, or they may be temporary. We become overwhelmed and sometimes make hasty decisions. While you are struggling with health issues, Tiger may be the very best thing for you. Perhaps, Tiger could go to a more active home, but I'm not sure that would necessarily make him a happier boy. I don't want to see you give up Tiger and realize, too late, that you were better together.

Wishing the very best for you and Tiger.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

I found this thread on Tiger when he first came to his current home http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/introductions-welcome-mat/420865-new-fellow-temar-tiger.html

if he kept his drive and hunt drive there may be a possibilty that he can be used for work - opens some
possibilities


----------



## TigervTeMar (Jan 4, 2014)

Hi all,

Thank you for your responses. His breeder cannot take him back. He does still have drive. At this point rehoming him is the best decision and it was a very hard one to make.


----------



## Genalis_mom (Mar 9, 2018)

I wish I could take him for you. But I have my hands full with this pup right now. Strange how they just prance right into your heart, isn't it?

I am so sorry that you are having to do this. It must be hard. I hope that you are not feeling guilty, you've have made a tough decision based on what you believe is best for your boy. You know him well, so only you can make that call. I love that you are making so much effort in finding him a good place to be once he leaves you. It is a responsible and loving thing to do for him.

I hope and pray that your health improves. I would love to hear that you found him the perfect home somewhere close to home so that you will have the opportunity to visit him, if you so desire.

Hang in there. You sound like a strong person, so just keep on trucking.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Can the breeder at least advertise him to his/her network? (Perhaps posting on his/her Facebook page?) Can he or she also help you screen suitable homes? None of that requires physically taking back the dog, but it would be hugely helpful to you.

If it's a breeder with a good reputation, I'd think that might help you find the kind of home you want a lot more easily. Someone who's been doing this a while probably has developed a good feel for people and what works (and more importantly what doesn't).


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

check your PM s

I am gong to give you some options -- as wonderful as the dog may be -- the issues he has are not and then you
have age as a disadvantage 

the links I am giving are quality outfits and trainers -- do your best


----------

